
Show HN: Localname – Provide Access to Your Local Development Server [macOS] - znq
https://mobilejazz.com/blog/introducing-localname-our-latest-product/
======
franrull
I've just signed up but I see it's only in private Beta, will you be launching
anytime soon? This would really help me show my work faster to some of my
clients before setting up a staging server!

~~~
znq
We're going to send out more invites on a weekly basis. So you should get
something this week.

